# Sig Sauer Inside Slide Discolored? Another one w/pics. Thread restart



## Harvester (Apr 10, 2011)

Got my new SIG Sauer p226 TACOPS and I was cleaning out the factory residue when I notice this rainbow sheen all over inside of the slide. I used a little Hoppe's No.9 solvent and thats what seemed to trigger this. Did I damage the finish? Did SIG half ass the finish on the inside? And is the longevity of the slide compromised now? Here is a pic: 101_0646.jpg picture by harvester456 - Photobucket

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know what the discoloration is, but it looks to me as if it's merely an oil sheen.
Did you clean off its new-gun factory coatings, as you were supposed to? Maybe shooting it got the factory's oil or grease warm enough to make it show.

Using a gun gets it dirty, and makes wear markings on it.
Some people prefer that, because it makes the gun look as if it's been used.

Find something else to worry about.


----------



## Harvester (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually what bothers me is that I have never shot this brand new pistol. As i said before I just used a little solvent to clean out the factory residue and this happened. Seems like the solvent had a chemical reaction and I was wondering if anyone had this happen to them. Because as most know solvent strips paint. Did SIG just paint the inside instead of coating it with nitron like the outside. Just curious, I am sure its fine but thought it would be nice to know what caused it. I am not the original poster he had the same problem but did not post a pic or get any conclusive answers.


----------



## Micro (Jan 1, 2011)

It's not an oil sheen and your solvent didn't cause it. That's coloration caused by the heat treating process. Don't worry about it.


----------

